# BOI - tracker mortgage -> half fixed for a term -> not offered tracker after expiry?



## morganf16 (22 Jun 2013)

Here's the deal

June 2007 offered a mortgage at tracker rate (ECB+0.9%) with BOI  - original loan offer.

June 2008 saw interest rates going up and fixed half for 5 years...

June 2013 .. Offered Variable and Fixed rate but not offered reverting to the original tracker...

Bank says they are not offering trackers anymore ... but I believe that is for new customers? I understood that after the fixed term could revert back ...

Sent a claim to BOI who deny this...

Now sent a complaint to Financial Services Ombudsman (FSO)

Has anybody else been in a similar situation ? Have searched about this site but don't see too much info about BOI only AIB and PTSB.


----------



## WizardDr (25 Jun 2013)

Have you sent the documents into the FSO?

See ICS case as they are subsidiary to BoI.

If you have submitted to FSO then you have will have to wait their determination unless you withdraw it.

PM me if you want.


----------

